
Ask HN: Selling software as a feature for another company's app - WilandOr1903
I&#x27;ve been working on an app as a side project, and come to realize that while there isn&#x27;t a compelling business case for the app itself, its functionality would be perfect for a different company&#x27;s application.<p>Does anyone have any tips&#x2F;know of resources on how to go about reaching out to the company to discuss a possible partnership?
======
yabish
Take what I say with a grain of salt because I have something built and am in
a similar position but I think without some sort of user base you're going to
be hard pressed to make a deal, but I'm hoping someone else comments that
they've managed to do it successfully before

~~~
WilandOr1903
For sure --- this is exactly the spot I'm in. "Ah yes, this won't get users on
it's own, but could be valuable with x, y and z..."

